# Against Obama, even a jailbird gets some votes



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

KOMO News
See realtime coverage 
*Against Obama, even a jailbird gets some votes*
San Francisco Chronicle - ‎41 minutes ago‎

(05-08) 19:55 PDT Charleston, W.Va. (AP) -- Just how unpopular is President Barack Obama in some parts of the country? Enough that a man in prison in Texas is getting 4 out of 10 votes in West Virginia's Democratic presidential primary.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking a bit gray and wornout Barry, pick your head up fuckface you wanted the job,


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> It's all those shots over Par that's getting to him..........
> 
> As of Dec 2011( must be a lot more now) Obama had played NINETY rounds of golf. By comparison Bush played 24 rounds total in two terms. He also fucked over a few Marines while doing it. Ninety rounds of golf is equivalent to THREE MONTHS on the course, where's the outrage.
> 
> http://hotair.com/archives/2011/12/27/obligatory-obama-plays-90th-round-of-golf-in-hawaii/


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Looking a bit gray and wornout Barry, pick your head up fuckface you wanted the job,


Now now, the media will tell you that all presidents age rapidly while in office. You apparently age much faster when you have no clue as to what you're doing. I love when they compare pictures of him now with pictures of Bush and even clinton after two terms. There's a difference between looking older and looking old.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


>


Who, or what the fuck is that thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

THAT is the "guy" that got 40% of the vote in WV ! He/she/it is in the fed prison in Tx.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

He's well liked since he grew that handle.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

MULLET!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> THAT is the "guy" that got 40% of the vote in WV ! He/she/it is in the fed prison in Tx.


I bet he would be voted to have best hair and most teeth in WV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

At this point maybe we're better off electing someone already in prison since that seems to be where so many politicians are ending up lately.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Here is a poll from liberal MSN.

WHAT DO YOU THINK?

​*Inmate pulls 41 percent against Obama in W.Va. primary vote*
Republicans have seized on the results as a sign of the president's weakness.
Should President Obama be worried?
*Should President Obama be worried?*


Yes. People are obviously looking for an alternative.

60 %
Yes. People are obviously looking for an alternative.
61,414 votes
No. Obama couldn't win West Virginia anyway.

33 %
No. Obama couldn't win West Virginia anyway.
33,712 votes
I'm not sure.

7 %
I'm not sure.
6,817 votes


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Is there a cat on his back?


----------

